# Trail Riding Clubs



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Is there such a thing as trail riding clubs? Do they exist or are you better off finding friends that like to trail ride? All of my friends (and I) are insanely busy so we don't have tons of time to ride anymore except at our houses. I used to ride the trails all over my place by myself but I very rarely head out alone anymore. I would like to find a group that go's out a couple times a month or so... Is there such a thing? Is there some sort of website where group trails are listed by county or state?


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

There is! I have not personally ridden with one, and I will be honest that I've heard mixed reviews. Some people don't like the large groups, particularly when they don't know if their riding styles will mesh with those of the people that show up that day. Others love the company and have a "just go with it" kind of attitude (I wish I was not so uptight and could get to that level of zen :wink.

Here are a few near me as examples:
NEHT HOME PAGE
Monadnock Happy Trails Association
DERRY TRAIL RIDERS


----------



## horseylover1_1 (Feb 13, 2008)

There is one in our area! Unfortunately I don't have a truck or trailer (or horse old enough to ride), so I haven't been able to join yet, but someday soon I hope to! Here is the local one near me - https://www.oldcapitolsaddleclub.com

And hey, if there aren't any clubs in your area, why not make one? :wink:


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

It is hard to find trail riding companions. Especially if you are quiet, with high standards of trail conduct. Finding loud careless people with poorly trained horses is a lot easier, and easier yet, people who "want" to trail ride but never do somehow. I think that having two or three compatible friends with compatible horses, fairly close by, regular riders, and who have trailers, is much superior to a trail riding club -- you are free to go where you want, when you want, at the pace you want. But that's a lot easier said than done. In two years of continuous effort I've found two people who answer to that whole description. And they are not all that close by. 

I belong to a trail riding club. I have mixed feelings. There might be forty members . . . but the large majority are pretty inactive. It is mainly aging ladies who at one time (to hear them tell it anyway) rode hard and long and through amazing scenery with famous people and had grand adventures. Now they mostly want to sit around a campfire and reminisce, and occasionally hoist themselves laboriously on a large quiet horse and go for an amble. Nothing wrong with that, of course.

My club hosts local trail rides (maybe one a month, average) and group camp outs at public horse camp facilities, mostly in the Sierras in the summer. I've been to both. The local rides are typically about a dozen people, and are 100% walking. The camp outs tend to be small groups of friends who camp together and ride out together, and everyone meets for potluck dinner. 

I'm not saying riding clubs are all like this, but that they will vary depending on the mix of people at the time. It's hard to generalize. Just got to try it out. 

I'd say the biggest advantage of them, for me, is getting out on trails I would not have otherwise, because I was unaware of them. Directions to the trailhead, an experienced leader, etc. are invaluable to someone new to trails in the area.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm trying to talk a couple friends into a one or two times per month ride. I have 4 horses that we can use, one friend has one she's comfortable with and one that she's not, the other friend has a riding school so she should have a few to choose from so we might be able to do something and yes, that would probably be better because I'm not a race down the trails sort of person. I like to mosey and maybe trot or canter some but just really quietly enjoy. And I want well-behaved horses. I have looked and looked for clubs but the few I did find appear to be "back-yardish"


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Avna said:


> It is hard to find trail riding companions. Especially if you are quiet, with high standards of trail conduct. Finding loud careless people with poorly trained horses is a lot easier, and easier yet, people who "want" to trail ride but never do somehow. I think that having two or three compatible friends with compatible horses, fairly close by, regular riders, and who have trailers, is much superior to a trail riding club -- you are free to go where you want, when you want, at the pace you want. But that's a lot easier said than done. In two years of continuous effort I've found two people who answer to that whole description. And they are not all that close by.
> 
> I belong to a trail riding club. I have mixed feelings. There might be forty members . . . but the large majority are pretty inactive. It is mainly aging ladies who at one time (to hear them tell it anyway) rode hard and long and through amazing scenery with famous people and had grand adventures. *Now they mostly want to sit around a campfire and reminisce, and occasionally hoist themselves laboriously on a large quiet horse and go for an amble. Nothing wrong with that, of course.*
> 
> ...



Pretty sure I'm that middle aged lady that occasionally "hoists" my mass onto the back of a quiet horse. Thank God I can still do that, and that my riding companions understand that doing THAT can often be a challenge, as it is. They don't mind waiting for my "hoisting" to get going, nor do they mind some campfire lazing.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

tinyliny said:


> Pretty sure I'm that middle aged lady that occasionally "hoists" my mass onto the back of a quiet horse. Thank God I can still do that, and that my riding companions understand that doing THAT can often be a challenge, as it is. They don't mind waiting for my "hoisting" to get going, nor do they mind some campfire lazing.


I think for a nominal fee you can "rent" a half naked fireman to _hoist_ you up on that mount :grin:


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

There are many riding clubs in our area, some bigger than others, most with a diverse riding crowd of participants.
A few are true diehards, most fair weather riders and some who ride at most once or twice a year but still love to hang out at the camping rides that are done.
All are welcome really whether you have a horse or not....someone always has a extra that needs some exercise.

To find those groups, the real established ones just do a search of a area and riding organizations should then lead you to a few other choices.
Feed stores sometimes have those boards with information like this on them...
Enjoy the search and the new riding friends.
:runninghorse2:....


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

There are quite a few in our state, albeit in the southern part.. and they make it sound like the northern part is a riding dead zone.. It was easier to just friends to ride with over trying to join a club


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

I would like to join a trail riding club too, but wouldn't want to be out camping with a wild, party type group. 

My horse tends to get hotter if he is around hot horses, especially gaited ones. But then he walks a bit fast for many QH types. Need a happy medium, lol. 

Can include me in the "laborious old woman" club...wasn't always that way, but lately...well, yes.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Facebook may be a good place to see what groups are in your area


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

I belong to a county trail riding group. It's definitely worth belonging to. They have lots of newbies who join up and kind of come and go, and a core group of experienced trail riders. I did meet a nice lady who lives nearby who I can ride with once in a while. I rode with them in one parade so far, and plan to ride in more hopefully. I went on one trail ride with the group and embarassed myself a little....I can't say for sure, but I don't think I really like going on the big group rides. 

Friday we're having a competitive trail riding speaker come, and Saturday they're having a show. I like when they post spontaneous trail rides on Facebook - just somebody saying "Hey, we're going to be out at such and such a place today if you want to join us."


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

On Facebook it seems like almost every state has a group called: "insert state here" Trail Riding Friends. Not actually a club per se but I am watching the posts trying to find one or a couple of trail riding buddies close to me. There is a website called 'findaridingbuddy" but since its the whole US, it's kind of hard to find someone close. It's actually a great idea because everyone posts details on what kind of rider they are, their riding skills and their objective. Unfortunately under used.

If you have a state Horseman's Council, they have county chapters you can join(usually by county) and the more active ones have scheduled trail rides and camp outs(usually in conjunction with trail maintenance). Some chapters don't do anything-the one for my county hasn't had a Facebook post for 5 years!! Doesn't mean you can't join a different county!

I know the difficulty in finding someone to ride with that meshes not only with your personality but your riding style!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I did find this... not a club but kind of neat... I missed it but still...


http://battlefieldequestriansociety...ical/2017 Historical Ride Info Reg Waiver.pdf


Might be something for next year?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

maybe I will do this one... https://allevents.in/fredericksburg/memorial-urban-trail-ride-fredericksburg/652782628259108#


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm a member of several trail riding groups. Hags with Nags, River Trail Posse, and Old Cowgirls Never Die. River Trail is a private group, but HWN has chapters all over, and has a big presence in Virginia. 


The Nags tend to be ladies of a certain age, and although we do go camping and have a good time, we're not exactly hellions. Everyone's usually tucked in for the night by 11:00 p.m.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm no hellion! Too lazy for that! So a old chicks club might be just the ticket for me


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Farmpony; yes, they exist, and yes, they can be very good; I certainly treasure the club that I ride with.
It seems that the better clubs are membership by invitation, and require a sponsoring member. Search for a group in your area, express interest, and see if you can't get invited to a club ride as a guest; that's pretty much the way we work it. It you find a thread of compatibility, you won't have any trouble finding a sponsor. If not, you probably don't want to spend quality time with them anyway.
Steve
Oh, PS: Cavalier Trail Riding Club. We have a semi-public web site, and a private Facebook group. https://cavaliertrc.wixsite.com/ctrc


----------



## elkdog (Nov 28, 2016)

There's one called chicks in the sticks. They do all kinds of stuff. Riding, white water rafting, fishing camping, my kind of stuff. They won't let me join, apparently I'm the wrong gender.
Let's just start our own club and go do Tevis for 7 to 10 days instead of just one.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

elkdog said:


> There's one called chicks in the sticks. They do all kinds of stuff. Riding, white water rafting, fishing camping, my kind of stuff. They won't let me join, apparently I'm the wrong gender.
> Let's just start our own club and go do Tevis for 7 to 10 days instead of just one.


Ten Days of Tevis; that actually has a nice sound to it!

Would be 10 miles/day just my speed :cowboy:


----------

